# Mark3 Armrest is here!



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

Just picked up the bases from the Anodizer and will have units ready to ship on Wednesday of next week.

Here's the deal. Between now and Sunday I am going to offer a Mark3 armrest in your choice of Black Leather or Space Gray Leather for $105.00 and I will include a set of Mini Logo Valve Stem Caps for *free*. Offer good for Phone orders only (513.706.1834) and you must specify this is for the Bimmerfest Promotion. Offer is good to the first 5 people who take advantage of it and ends at kickoff on Superbowl Sunday.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

will Lapis Blue be available anytime soon, or should I just order a black one?

...and if I go for black now, I assume a swap to Blue will be a cinch when/if it's available?


----------

